# You know your a twin mum when...



## Angelblue

Just thought I would start this off as a bit of fun...

These are all I can think of just now, please add some more...


*You know your a Twin Mum when...*

You don't hesitate to pick up a crying baby or child

You wipe other kids noses

You leave for a date with your hubby with your nappy bag instead of a purse

You have a fifteen minute conversation about your twins with a complete stranger at the shops

You are just as surprised when you sleep through the night as when your babies do

You see a mum from your playgroup and know the twins names but not hers.

You consider it a major triumph if you shower by noon

You justify every excessive crying spell with teething

You are giving evils to all the singleton mums in baby shops choosing their pushchair from a choice of hundreds

You dress your twins the same not because its cute, because its easier (and you secretly like it when people can't tell them apart)

You see twins everywhere

You get excited when you see a buy one get one free sign

You approach a twin mum without hesitation

You imagine hurting your singleton mum friends when they mention being tired or how hard work it is with one baby

You have developed an OCD about who has the pink one and who has the purple one (or green & blue or pink & blue!)

You have developed OCD about who sits on which side

You drop something and without hesitation pick it up with your toes

You are asked about multi-tasking in an interview and you start talking about twins

You only want to be friends with twin mums

you can't go out the house without being stopped by random strangers

you avoiding going places because your pushchair won't fit

You hate packs of 3 

you watch octomum to make yourself feel better

you walk in a playgroup and everyone stares at you

you have learnt the art of picking two babies up at a time... and seek out clothes with straps

you want to punch the person that decided all the benefits that are 'per pregnancy' (Obviously they don't have multiples!)

you have a whole photo album of scan photos

you have a c-section scar twice the size of a singleton mum

you are the first one in the sale rack and swear when there is only one of something!

you have an incredible mental tally in your head... who you last held, who pooed, who ate, who had calpol when etc

your biceps are as big as a mans from carrying 2 car seats around

you are dreading the day they don't fit in their bouncers any more


----------



## Ebony84

Hi there....lol omg! I got all that to look forward too :wacko: Im expecting Id twins in 5 weeks..Mind you some of the points you mentioned I can relate to already! Found myself getting annoyed when I spot a really cute outfit but they only have it in one size..there should be a shop just dedicated to twins only. 
Good luck with the wedding and well done on the diet...again I got that to look forward too :nope: x x x


----------



## Mea

Well done that's excellent I agree with every single one

You know you have given birth to twins naturally when you run after another child and wet yourself!!

You can eat a meal with one hand before anyone else has even started theirs while holding a baby and rocking another with your foot. 

You are lucky that you remembered to get dressed that day before leaving the house.

You could fall asleep anywhere no matter how uncomfortable or noisy!!


----------



## knitbit

LOL


----------



## fulltimemum

is that true about c section scar being twice its size :blush:

good post it made me giggle when i read them xxx


----------



## chetnaz

Some of mine are similar to yours but just tweaked to my needs. So here goes:

You get excited at the thought of going to Asda, cos THAT's a day out for you now! 

Everyone at Asda knows yours and your twins names.

You get really irritated when people mix up their names and bark the right name at them.

You have the biceps of a man as you're walking around all day carrying two babies.

Your back and shoulder blades kill because of the above.

you feed two (in my case three) kids with one bowl one spoon in one go!

You want to punch anyone who says they're tired.

You can spot a fellow twin mum a mile off (and not because she has her twins with her, but because of the air of exhaustion and desperation around them).

You never answer your phone anymore and you never return anyone's calls (no time!)

You're lucky if you get to wash everyday.

You get annoyed at people who coo "aaaaah twins, I want twins"

You get annoyed at people who says "better you than me"

You get annoyed at someone who asks if twins run in the family

You get annoyed if someone says "double trouble"

You get annoyed when people ask you "are they twins?" when it's clear that they are!

You get annoyed when you tell people they are identical and they then go on to ask if they are boy/girl twins! 

You get annoyed when people ask if one's a boy and one's a girl when they are clearly BOTH dressed in blue

You just get annoyed! lol

Shopping takes you twice as long as before

The fact that people ask you intimate questions such as whether you are breastfeeding, whether you had them naturally and whether you had ivf to conceive twins doesn't faze you anymore.

You find yourself holding in your pee for HOURS and it becomes second nature and before you know it you don't even realise anymore that you need to pee and that you've been holding on for the last 3 hours!!

Three hours sleep in one go seems like bliss

You laugh hysterically when your OH mentions sex cos you know it's not happening anytime soon (you'll be lucky if you get any for the next two years buster!)

Your best friends are now ladies on a forum you've never met!

The idea of having a singleton seems like a piece of cake and you're now certain you could take care of a singleton with your eyes blindfolded and your hands tied behind your back.

You toy with the idea of returning to work full time so that you could get some rest!

But at the end of the day, you have two chubby little arms that go round you, two cute little faces to kiss, two gorgeous smiles that melt your heart and ALL that day's hardships melt away and you know its all worth it and that you are the luckiest woman alive. :)


----------



## chetnaz

just realised double post :)


----------



## Angelblue

Ebony84 - you do have all this to look forward to but I LOVE being a twin mum, I feel like the luckiest girl in the world!!! It just attracts alot of attention! And it is hard work but every second is worth it and I wouldnt change a thing! Do you know what sex they are? 

Mea - eating your meal with one hand so true :rofl:

Fulltimemum - I'm not sure whats normal, but mine measures 17cm across (just measured it!)

Aaaawww Chetnez I love it! Don't even get me started on the things people say that annoy me! It was quite sweet at first and I didnt mind, but I literally cant go anywhere without at least 5 or 6 people stopping me!!! LEAVE ME ALONE! Lol! The one that really does my head in is 'You've got your hands full' I would be a millionaire if I got a £ for every time someone said that to me its so annoying - REALLY!!!


----------



## slf2010

Thanks for this thread have been sat here laughing my head off relating to most of them!!!!! Nice to know we are all in the same position!!! xxx


----------



## chetnaz

Angelblue, love the new avatar pic! They are so gorgeous! YOu actually inspired me with this thread so I used my answer for my blog this week (and snatched a few of your ones as they are so true! lol). Great thread, you gotta laugh about these things, otherwise you'd cry!


----------



## Mea

I love this thread it's so funny really cheered me up after a rough few days.


----------



## Angelblue

Mea said:


> I love this thread it's so funny really cheered me up after a rough few days.

Aaaww I'm glad, if you need a good chat with a fellow twin mummy feel free to PM me - your not alone :hugs:


----------



## RainbowGift

You know you're a twin mom when you are feeding your baby in the middle of the night and you whisper: "You're a good girl, eh um, boy.. um... girl... WHO ARE YOU?" :haha:


----------



## mamato2more

You want to choke anyone who says that theirs were 11 months apart, so it's just like having twins!


----------



## mamato2more

RainbowGift said:


> You know you're a twin mom when you are feeding your baby in the middle of the night and you whisper: "You're a good girl, eh um, boy.. um... girl... WHO ARE YOU?" :haha:

Just last night, my hubby brought me one of the babies, and I really had to look to see who it was! That's funny!

Oh, you have mastered grocery shopping with two carts, one baby in each, and how to push it without nailing people or objects


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

ha ha thanks ladies for providing me with a good laugh..

I havent had mine yet (c-section booked in 7 weeks) but some of the things you mentioned already annoy me ha ha.. especially the "well i know what its like coz i had my babies 11 months apart".. omg I'm sorry but did you have a massive belly with swollen ankles and one baby kicking you in the bladder while the other plays piano on your ribs? no.. well you don't know what its like to even be pregnant with twins let alone raise them lol


----------



## Angelblue

mamato2more - just noticed your signature says you have 8 children WOW!!! :wacko:


----------



## _Vicky_

pmsl heheheheheheheheheheheheheheh

OMG sooo agree mama seriously someone told me she thinks twins is easier than have two eleven months apart!!! wtf

sorry i digrees 

............ when your mantra becomes 'at least it wasnt triplets'
........... when you hate asda becasue they dont have twin trolleys
........... ditto re the packs of three
........... you think having just one baby is odd 

lol


----------



## chetnaz

_Vicky_ said:


> pmsl heheheheheheheheheheheheheheh
> 
> OMG sooo agree mama seriously someone told me she thinks twins is easier than have two eleven months apart!!! wtf
> 
> sorry i digrees
> 
> ............ when your mantra becomes 'at least it wasnt triplets'
> ........... *when you hate asda becasue they dont have twin trolleys*
> ........... ditto re the packs of three
> ........... you think having just one baby is odd
> 
> lol

You hate asda?? I LOVE asda! Asda is full of twin trolleys! Asda is a day out for me these days - I get all excited by the thought of a trip to asda :haha:


----------



## TwoBumps

OMG sat here crying with laughter & DH is looking at me like I've gone mad!! I can sooo relate to all of these! I actually had a lady come up to me in the supermarket & say "are they identical" & when I said no they're not she said "are they twins?" WTF how can you go from one extreme to the other?! Felt like saying "no this one is just a 7 year old midget!!"
Don't get me started on supermarkets either, I actually stopped shopping at Sainsburys because I could never find a double trolley or a parent & child parking space!! I have to admit though a trip to the supermarket is a day out for me these days too!! x


----------



## mamalove

every one of them is TRUE lol

but nothing compares to having twins :) i feel i'm the luckiest person in the world when i look at them!


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

TwoBumps- '7 year old midget' ha ha I almost wet myself when I read that lol


----------



## Anna1982

lol well that cheered me up after a very rough night with Lily (shes got a cold so is all blocked up)

I hate the 
are they girls (well no im just punishing boys by wearing pink)
are they identicle (well ones got black hair ones brown so i doubt it)
double trouble (i hate hate this!! )
Im glad I didnt have twins (Im glad you didnt as youve obviously not bright enough to have them)

oh and the big one, were they born at the same time!!! go figure that one!


----------



## chetnaz

Anna1982 said:


> lol well that cheered me up after a very rough night with Lily (shes got a cold so is all blocked up)
> 
> I hate the
> are they girls (well no im just punishing boys by wearing pink)
> are they identicle (well ones got black hair ones brown so i doubt it)
> *double trouble (i hate hate this!! )*
> Im glad I didnt have twins (Im glad you didnt as youve obviously not bright enough to have them)
> 
> oh and the big one, were they born at the same time!!! go figure that one!

This is also one of the things i hate so when people say double trouble i always reply "it's double delight actually". It shuts them up pretty fast and they usually say, yes they are delightful arent they!


----------



## Angelblue

"are they boys?" they are dressed top to toe in pink my reply "yes gay boys"

"double trouble" I normally say "yes but double the pleasure"

"Dont envy you" I HATE HATE HATE THIS! so I normally say "well I dont envy you not having twins because I feel like the luckiest girl in the world"

"Are they twins?" I find the best replies are...
"Nah its buy one get one free quick get yours before the offer runs out!" 
"no your seeing double..."
"shit where did that one come from!?!"

"You've got your hands full" I want to punch people when they say this, I hear it so much it drives me crazy - I need a good response - any ideas?

For those of you that haven't seen it check this out...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tT-lgB_HGEE


----------



## chetnaz

Angelblue said:


> "are they boys?" they are dressed top to toe in pink my reply "yes gay boys"
> 
> "double trouble" I normally say "yes but double the pleasure"
> 
> "Dont envy you" I HATE HATE HATE THIS! so I normally say "well I dont envy you not having twins because I feel like the luckiest girl in the world"
> 
> "Are they twins?" I find the best replies are...
> "Nah its buy one get one free quick get yours before the offer runs out!"
> "no your seeing double..."
> "shit where did that one come from!?!"
> 
> "*You've got your hands full" I want to punch people when they say this, I hear it so much it drives me crazy - I need a good response - any ideas?*
> 
> For those of you that haven't seen it check this out...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tT-lgB_HGEE

I have an answer to this, I usually say "yes, but my heart is fuller" and just smile sweetly :)


----------



## mamato2more

I am sooooo tired of hearing how full my hands are! Oh, if only I could tape people's mouths shut!
Honestly, I dont get too much attention, and I think it's because the babies look so different, they figure they cannot be twins! HA! I dont know...


----------



## _Vicky_

hahahahahahaha SOOOO LOVE ATHAT YOUTUBE CLIP!!!!!


----------



## ni2ki

I find myself automatically telling people which twin is which before they ask


----------



## Mazzy17

Anna1982 - "were they born at the same time" my reply would be Yes i have a fanny the size of the channel tunnel now! Sorry its rude but with me ask stupid question gets a stupid answer back regardless of who they are! (i would even say that to the queen!)


----------



## Angelblue

Heres a similar one about identicals...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgU_iUj7U7M&feature=related

And I'm sure you have all seen the twin boys having a conversation, but here it is anyway with translation! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MssVTYMyXY8&feature=related


----------



## Mea

That's brilliant love the little boys talking to each other. Mine have just started to notice each other I hope they chat to each other like that eventually ))


----------



## chetnaz

Mea said:


> That's brilliant love the little boys talking to each other. Mine have just started to notice each other I hope they chat to each other like that eventually ))

Mine chat to each other Maria. It's very cute but they have a habit of doing it at 3am in the morning, which is NOT very cute! But I do love hearing them natter away and giggle at each other. :)


----------



## _Vicky_

hehe I agree the chatting is the best!!! Fynn and Sam are developing their own language too I am sure of it - when 'talking' to each other they both have a specific tone - its amazing!!


----------



## Mzladyk

Hi
I am not a twin mom but I had the pleasure of babysitting a friends twins on yesterday they are 7 month old identical girls and to say the least it was a challenge. When one baby fell asleep the other would whine and wake the other one up a never ending circle. Thank GOD she dressed them differently as I would not have been able to tell them apart I don't see how you can manage to brush your teeth nevertheless take a bath. Hats off to all you, you have the greatest and most challenging job in the world.


----------



## djb

Mea said:


> Well done that's excellent I agree with every single one
> 
> You know you have given birth to twins naturally when you run after another child and wet yourself!!
> 
> You can eat a meal with one hand before anyone else has even started theirs while holding a baby and rocking another with your foot.
> 
> You are lucky that you remembered to get dressed that day before leaving the house.
> 
> You could fall asleep anywhere no matter how uncomfortable or noisy!!

THis is the absolute best, how funny! really made my day.:haha:


----------



## _Vicky_

......... you are in a rush getting your clothes ready for the day run out of the shower and notice you have got two sets out and have to remember YOU are not the twin (happened to me this morning hehe)


----------



## Mea

At your baby's christening the vicar asks the middle name of one of your twins are you can't remember what it is!!!!! 
How embarrassing happened to me yesterday we had a rough night and I was so tired.


----------



## RainbowGift

Two sets of clothes for yourself!!!!!! ahahahahahaaahhhahahahahHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH. 
OMG, that is SO funny.


----------



## Tasha360

you know your a twin mom when everyday you get peed, puked or pooed on!
you never get out the house before 11am.
Asda is the highlight of my week too!
And the thing that annoys me most is "are they identical"? when clearly they are a boy and a girl in a pink and blue pram that has bro and sis on it.

xxx


----------



## RainbowGift

Tasha360 said:


> you know your a twin mom when everyday you get peed, puked or pooed on!
> you never get out the house before 11am.
> Asda is the highlight of my week too!
> And the thing that annoys me most is "are they identical"? when clearly they are a boy and a girl in a pink and blue pram that has bro and sis on it.
> 
> xxx

YOU get out of the house??????


----------



## Tasha360

RainbowGift said:


> Tasha360 said:
> 
> 
> you know your a twin mom when everyday you get peed, puked or pooed on!
> you never get out the house before 11am.
> Asda is the highlight of my week too!
> And the thing that annoys me most is "are they identical"? when clearly they are a boy and a girl in a pink and blue pram that has bro and sis on it.
> 
> xxx
> 
> YOU get out of the house??????Click to expand...

Well occasionally lol, i have to do the school runs at least xx


----------



## RainbowGift

You know you're a twin mom when people ask you how old the twins are and you feel like saying: 

"I have no idea! You expect me to do math right now? Do you know what my days and nights are like? Why are you asking me to think???"


----------



## Angelblue

RainbowGift said:


> You know you're a twin mom when people ask you how old the twins are and you feel like saying:
> 
> "I have no idea! You expect me to do math right now? Do you know what my days and nights are like? Why are you asking me to think???"

Ha ha I used to feel well stupid when people would ask me how many weeks they were! I couldnt keep track! Now its easier now I say months lol!


----------



## RainbowGift

Do you tell them the adjusted age or the actual age? Or do you go through the whole rigamaroll each time? I keep telling myself that, if it's a stranger, I will just say the corrected age, since that is how old they are gestation-wise and how old they look. I thought it would be a good idea to do that 'til they are one or so. But I find myself going through the rigamaroll each time, like I feel like I am lying or something, so I tack on the actual age etc. and they don't usually know what that means so it takes forever to answer the question of "how old". Note to self: JUST SAY THE CORRECTED AGE AND SMILE!


----------



## mamato2more

I think I've figured something out..Because my boys look so different, I dont think people think they're twins! Only if I dress them alike do people ask...But, the rest of the time, I think they think I just babysit or something


----------



## Angelblue

I used to always say... 16 weeks... but they were 8 weeks early so they still look quite small, I couldnt help myself but say that at the end!!! I would try so hard to just say corrected and thats it but I couldnt lol! Ive found now they're 8 months I dont tend to say that anymore, only when they were smaller! so it does pass!


----------



## twinxxsmom

chetnaz said:


> Some of mine are similar to yours but just tweaked to my needs. So here goes:
> 
> You get excited at the thought of going to Asda, cos THAT's a day out for you now!
> 
> Everyone at Asda knows yours and your twins names.
> 
> You get really irritated when people mix up their names and bark the right name at them.
> 
> You have the biceps of a man as you're walking around all day carrying two babies.
> 
> Your back and shoulder blades kill because of the above.
> 
> you feed two (in my case three) kids with one bowl one spoon in one go!
> 
> You want to punch anyone who says they're tired.
> 
> You can spot a fellow twin mum a mile off (and not because she has her twins with her, but because of the air of exhaustion and desperation around them).
> 
> You never answer your phone anymore and you never return anyone's calls (no time!)
> 
> You're lucky if you get to wash everyday.
> 
> You get annoyed at people who coo "aaaaah twins, I want twins"
> 
> You get annoyed at people who says "better you than me"
> 
> You get annoyed at someone who asks if twins run in the family
> 
> You get annoyed if someone says "double trouble"
> 
> You get annoyed when people ask you "are they twins?" when it's clear that they are!
> 
> You get annoyed when you tell people they are identical and they then go on to ask if they are boy/girl twins!
> 
> You get annoyed when people ask if one's a boy and one's a girl when they are clearly BOTH dressed in blue
> 
> You just get annoyed! lol
> 
> Shopping takes you twice as long as before
> 
> The fact that people ask you intimate questions such as whether you are breastfeeding, whether you had them naturally and whether you had ivf to conceive twins doesn't faze you anymore.
> 
> You find yourself holding in your pee for HOURS and it becomes second nature and before you know it you don't even realise anymore that you need to pee and that you've been holding on for the last 3 hours!!
> 
> Three hours sleep in one go seems like bliss
> 
> You laugh hysterically when your OH mentions sex cos you know it's not happening anytime soon (you'll be lucky if you get any for the next two years buster!)
> 
> Your best friends are now ladies on a forum you've never met!
> 
> The idea of having a singleton seems like a piece of cake and you're now certain you could take care of a singleton with your eyes blindfolded and your hands tied behind your back.
> 
> You toy with the idea of returning to work full time so that you could get some rest!
> 
> But at the end of the day, you have two chubby little arms that go round you, two cute little faces to kiss, two gorgeous smiles that melt your heart and ALL that day's hardships melt away and you know its all worth it and that you are the luckiest woman alive. :)

OMG! ALmost all of those were exactly how I felt.A been there done that especially the constant ?S:winkwink:


----------

